# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  40 vjet me pare njeriu shkeli Henen

## Explorer

*Ne kujtese, 40 vjet me pare njeriu shkeli Henen*



Sot mbushen plote 40 vjet qe kur kemba e njeriut arriti te shkele mbi Henen. 20 korrrik 1969 ishte dita kur astronautet me misionin "Apollo 11" shkelen Henen duke shenuar nje flete te re ne histori dhe perspektiva te reja per misionet e njeriut ne hapesir

"Eshte nje hap i vogel per njeriun por gjigand per njerezimin". Me keto fjale u shpreh Neil Armstrong, astronauti i pare qe vinte kemben ne Hene. Ne Uashington ishte ora 22:56. Ne ate kohe Amerika u krenua me kete arritje, pasi ajo kishte mbetur pas Bashkimit Sovjetik ne ditet e para te gares se hapesires.

Ne 40 vjetorin e zbritjes ne Hene, NASA riperpunoi imazhet e paharruara te atij momenti duke sjelle nje figure me te qarte te ngritjes se flamurit amerikan ne satelitin e vetem natyror te Tokes. /topchannel/

----------


## Explorer

Postoni edhe ju dicka interesante nga kjo ngjarje...

----------


## Aikido

Kur para 40 vjetësh Neil Armstrong mbërriti në Hënë tha: "Një hap i madh për njeriun, një kapërcim gjigand për njerëzimin"

Çfarë ju sjell në mëndje kjo frazë e nxjerr nga goja e njeriut që udhëhoqi misionin për të arritur njeriu në Hënë?

----------


## ^SHIU^

> Kur para 40 vjetësh Neil Armstrong mbërriti në Hënë tha: "Një hap i madh për njeriun, një kapërcim gjigand për njerëzimin"
> 
> Çfarë ju sjell në mëndje kjo frazë e nxjerr nga goja e njeriut që udhëhoqi misionin për të arritur njeriu në Hënë?


Nje korigjim mos ma merr per keq:
Neil Armstrong tha: Nje hap i VOGEL i nje njeriu, nje hap i madh per njerezimin.

----------


## gertl

Ka rrezik qe Armstrong nuk ka qene kurre ne Hene. Ka qene vetem lufta e ftohte ajo qe shpiku misionin e Henes. Po te shofesh fotot me flamurin amerikan e kupton qe ka dicka qe nuk shkon.

----------


## Aikido

> Ka rrezik qe Armstrong nuk ka qene kurre ne Hene. Ka qene vetem lufta e ftohte ajo qe shpiku misionin e Henes. Po te shofesh fotot me flamurin amerikan e kupton qe ka dicka qe nuk shkon.


Si ka mundësi? Si dole në këtë konkluzion apo thjesht se pe një flamur të zhubravitur dhe direkte mendove që është një lojë Amerikane për ti mbushur mendjen botës se ne jemi superfuqi.




> Nje korigjim mos ma merr per keq:
> Neil Armstrong tha: Nje hap i VOGEL i nje njeriu, nje hap i madh per njerezimin.


Faleminderit, nuk kam arsye përse ta marrë për keq. Thjesht e lexova diku, dhe mu dukë e përshtatshme për temën. Të paktën e mësojë dhe unë të sakt, dhe kur ta them të jem i bindur  :buzeqeshje: 

Faleminderit dhe njëher.

----------


## gertl

Po ca te them une tani. Fola ne telefon me armstrongun dhe me tha vete qe ska qene. 
Problemi eshte me i thelle se nje flamur por emisione te tera qe tregojne sesi eshte shpikur ceshtja Apollo dhe Armstrong, si kunderpeshe e Juri Gagarinit rus.
Megjithate une qe ne fillim thashe qe *"ka rrezik"*, pra supozohet qe mund te kete ndodhur edhe ndryshe nga versioni zyrtar.

----------


## gertl

Dhe dicka tjeter. Flamuri nuk eshte i zhubravitur por po fryn ere dhe ere ne Hene nuk ka se ska atmosfere

----------


## Explorer

Antarë të nderuar,
me siguri e keni lexuar një lajm që u përhap ditët e fundit, se gjoja ruset kanë shkuar në hënë disa perpara se Nil Amstrong te shkel në hënë.

Shkurt: në një arkiv bitanez është zbuluar inçizime nga një opservatori që ka ndjekur flutirimin e Apollo 11, kur papritmas kanë vrejtur fluturakene rusve që përplaset në hënë.

Çka mendoni ju antarë për këtë gjë??

Edhe plot pyetje, (quani edhe "teori konspirative") mbeten të papërgjigjura në lidhje me hapat e para në hënë.

- Fakt: amerikanët xhiruan një film holivudian nëpër disa shkretira të Arizonës në rast se misioni i tyre dështon (atëherë, do tu tregonin filmin njerëzimit).
- Valvitja e flamurit, FAKT QË E PRANUAN amerikanet se e kanë bërë vetë, vetëm për tu ngritur "ndjenjat patriotike" amerikaneve, pasi dihet se në hënë nuk ka erë.

Pastaj, ka edhe ca "gjëra të çuditëshme" me shkuarjen në hënë.
- Fillimisht, përse NASA i fshiu gjithë inçizimet nga hëna dhe mbi to inçizoi diçka tjetër?? Është njejtë sikur të fshish historinë, duke e ditur sa të rëndësishme janë ata inçizime. Tash, ekspert nga Holivudi për riparimin e atyre inçizimeve.

- Përse disa astronautë thonë se e kishin të ndaluar të flisini se ç'far kishin parë atje???? Pse, cfar kishin parë atje?!?!?!
Disa bile pohojnë se atje kanë gjetur jashtoksore . Në disa foto, disa bile vrejnë edhe fluturaket të huaja që e kanë ndjekur Apollo 11. (!?!?!)

- Dhe në fund, nëse është e vërtet kjo me rusët, përse atëherë nuk treguan ata??

----------


## pendex

> Antarë të nderuar,
> me siguri e keni lexuar një lajm që u përhap ditët e fundit, se gjoja ruset kanë shkuar në hënë disa perpara se Nil Amstrong te shkel në hënë.
> 
> Shkurt: në një arkiv bitanez është zbuluar inçizime nga një opservatori që ka ndjekur flutirimin e Apollo 11, kur papritmas kanë vrejtur fluturakene rusve që përplaset në hënë.
> 
> Çka mendoni ju antarë për këtë gjë??
> 
> Edhe plot pyetje, (quani edhe "teori konspirative") mbeten të papërgjigjura në lidhje me hapat e para në hënë.
> 
> ...


Urime per sa i perket 40 vjetorit  :ngerdheshje: 

Pyetjet dhe dilemat tuaje mendoj se mund ti gjesh te postuara ne kete teme :http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=75066

Faleminderit

----------


## muhameti1986

Pershendetje per te gjithe, desha edhe une te inkuadrohem ne kete teme. 
Edhe une jam nje prej personave qe dyshoj shume ne shkuarjen e njeriut ne Hene. Sigurisht qe ka arsye te ndryshme, nder to pse nje vonese e madhe per ta provuar prap vajtjen ne Hene. Kur dihet se teknologjia ka avancuar shume nga ajo kohe. Ne vazhdim e keni nje shkrim qe e morra ne nje webfaqe, qe sjell argumente me te arsyeshme. 
Por une dua te shtoj dic, sa i perket faktit se a ka levize flamuri, apo vetem ka marre forme ashtu. 
Dmth nese nuk ka ndonje gjirim, qe shihet se flamuri ka levizur, atehere fotoja nuk eshte fakt se ai ka levizur, ngase ai mund te kete marre ate forme duke u perpjekur ta vene ne toke. 
Kisha kerkuar nga ju, qe nese shihni ndonje xhirim ku shihet se flamuri levize, ta sillni ketu, perndryshe, fakti se flamuri duket ashtu, nuk duhet te merret si argument qe njeriu nuk ka shkuar ne Hene. 



*Pas 40 vitesh: “Apollo”, asnjëherë nuk ka zbritur në Hënë !*

Ka patur që më herët dilema dhe diskutime rreth vërtetësisë së paraqitjeve vizuale, ku tregohet zbritja e njeriut në Hënë, në kuadër të projektit “Apollo”. Flitej e spekulohej se një inçizim i tillë është bërë nga regjisori i ndjerë shumë i talentuar, Stanley Kubrick, i cili si për çudi pati edhe një jetë shumë të mistershme (disa vite me radhë, nuk i është lejuar të udhëtojë jashtë Anglisë, derisa sa vdiq në vitin 1997) dhe u deshën të kalojnë 40 vjet, që edhe mbrojtësit e idesë, se një zbritje e tillë ka ndodhur, ta pranojnë se diçka e tillë, megjithatë, asnjëherë nuk ka ndodhur.
Për ta argumentuar këtë, ne do të paraqesim 10 fakte, që e vërtetojnë se projekti “Apollo”, ishte gënjeshtër e qeverisë së presidentit të atëhershëm amerikan, Nixon.


1.	Në fotografinë ku tregohen dy astronaut në momentin duke e vendosur flamurin amerikan, si shenjë e “përvetësimit”  të Hënës…  flamuri valon! Kurse neve të gjithëve na është e njohur tani më, se në Hënë nuk frynë era; 
2.	Në asnjërën fotografi të shkrepur nga astronautët amerikan në Hënë, nuk shihen yje! ; 
3.	Fotografitë ku tregohet momenti i uljes së flururakes në Hënë, nuk vërehet krater! Që do të duhej të krijohet nga shtypja e zbritjes;

4.	Fluturakja që paraqitet në sipërfaqen e Hënës, peshon 17 tonelata, kurse zbritja e saj, nuk lenë asnjëfarë gjurme në rërë! Ndërkohë, gjurmët e astronautëve që ecin nëpër sipërfaqe të Hënës, merren si prova të dokumentuara;

5.	Mbetje nga gjurmët e ecjes së astronautëve nëpër rërën e lehtë të Hënës, çuditësisht janë të konstruktuara mirë, dhe duken sikur janë krijuar me një rërë pak sa të lagur. Përndryshe, në Hënë nuk ka as lagështi, as atmosferë, as gravitet; 
6.	Në momentin kur fluturakja largohet nga Hëna, pas saj nuk duket asnjë djegëje ose reaksion raketor; 
7.	Video inçizimi ku tregohet lëvizja ose shëtitja e astronautëve nëpër sipërfaqe të Hënës, duket si një levizje e ngadalësuar kompjuterike, që mundsohet në ambientin tokësor; 
8.	Astronautët nuk do të mundeshin ti mbijetojnë udhëtimit në Hënë, për shkak rezatimit radioaktiv nga rrethi me elektricitet të lartë, i ashtuquajtur si rrethi i “Van Allenovit”; 
9.	Gurët që janë sjellë nga Hëna, kanë të njëjtën përbërje me gurët e Antartikut; 
10.	Të gjitha gjashtë eskpeditat e zbritjes së njeriut në Hënë, janë realizuar gjatë kohës së qeverisjes të administratës së presidentit Nixon. Më pas edhe përkundër zhvillimit të madh teknologjik, gjatë këtyre 40 viteve, nuk është konfirmuar asnjë zbritje tjetër në Hënë. 


http://www.shqipmedia.com/2009/07/pa...ritur-ne-hene/

----------


## D@mian

> Ka rrezik qe Armstrong nuk ka qene kurre ne Hene. Ka qene vetem lufta e ftohte ajo qe shpiku misionin e Henes. *Po te shofesh fotot me flamurin amerikan e kupton qe ka dicka qe nuk shkon.*


Ne fakt, po t'i *shohesh* vertet fotot, e kupton qe cdo gje shkon me se miri. Natyrisht, Hena nuk ka atmosfere, por coha e flamurit nuk qendon ngritur per shkak te eres (qe nuk ekziston). 
Po te veresh me pak vemendje, do shohesh se brinja e siperme horizontale e flamurit mbahet nja nja shufer te dyte, pervec asaj qe eshte ngulur ne siperfaqen e Henes. Shufra e dyte eshte vene pikerisht qe flamuri te qendroje ngritur, per arsye estetike. Kjo, ne kombinim me gravitacionin e ulet henor, krijon iluzionin e valevitjes.

----------


## fegi

http://www.google.com/moon/

----------


## muhameti1986

Ja edhe disa fakte, shoqeruar me gjirime, dhe dokumentar mbi gjirimet, qe deshmojne se njeriu nuk ka shkuar ne Hene, por vetem eshte pregatitur nje skenografi ne nje prej vendeve te ShBA-ve: 

Shihni se si levize flamuri ne Hene:
















Pershendetje

----------


## Milkway

Per qe ne Hene ska atmosfer do me thene ajer si ne Toke eshte e vertet , por po te thuash se ne Hene ska asgje kjo eshte e pasakt , dhe tek djegja e karburantit paraqitet ne hapesir me oksigjen sepse oksigjeni digjet e jo tjeter kush . Ky eshte argmument 0 si edhe 9 te tjeret qe ke sjell ti .

----------


## gertl

> Ne fakt, po t'i *shohesh* vertet fotot, e kupton qe cdo gje shkon me se miri. Natyrisht, Hena nuk ka atmosfere, por coha e flamurit nuk qendon ngritur per shkak te eres (qe nuk ekziston). 
> Po te veresh me pak vemendje, do shohesh se brinja e siperme horizontale e flamurit mbahet nja nja shufer te dyte, pervec asaj qe eshte ngulur ne siperfaqen e Henes. Shufra e dyte eshte vene pikerisht qe flamuri te qendroje ngritur, per arsye estetike. Kjo, ne kombinim me gravitacionin e ulet henor, krijon iluzionin e valevitjes.


Qe flamuri ka nje shufer horizontale per te mbajtur flamurin ajo shifet lehtesisht, por nuk eshte ky problemi, por fakti qe flamuri valevitet. Megjithate une e kam filluar fjaline me *"ka rrezik",* pra menyre hipotetike, jo se jam partizan i flakte i idese qe amerikanet nuk kane qene ne hene por thjesht nje fakt te pakundershtueshem qe flamuri valevitet, si dhe kam pare emisione te RTL gjermane ku hidheshin dyshime per mbrritjen e amerikaneve ne Hene. Plus qe shume ketu ne forum po sjellin materiale qe tregojne edhe ata qe mund te kete qene thjesht propagande dhe realitet vajtja ne Hene.

----------


## [Perla]

Ishte ora 4.56 (me orën e Shqipërisë) e datës 21 korrik 1969. Ishte një mëngjes vere, 40 vjet më parë, kur Neil Armstrong vinte këmbën në Hënë. Bashkë me të Edvin Aldrin u ul në sipërfaqen e butë të satelitit të Tokës me modulin hënor të quajtur Shqiponja.

Në orbitë rreth Hënës, në anijen Apollo 11, rrinte në pritje kolegu i tyre Michael Collins. Misioni kishte nisur në 16 korrik dhe u mbyll me sukses tetë ditë më vonë, në 24 korrik 1969 me uljen e modulit në oqeanin Paqësor. Pas misionit Apollo u kryen edhe gjashtë misione të tjerë, megjithëse Apollo 13 nuk u dha mundësi astronautëve që të zbresin në Hënë, për shkak të një defekti. Misioni i fundit drejt satelitit të Tokës, Apollo 17, e la sipërfaqen e Hënës në dhjetor 1972. Që atëhere askush nuk është nisur më drejt Hënës.

Megjithatë, NASA planifikon rikthimin e njerëzve në Hënë me qëllimin për të ndërtuar një bazë të përhershme, në fillim të dhjetëvjeçarit tjetër. Në pritje të këtij evenimenti të dytë historik, po i japim përgjigje njëqind pyetjeve rreth misioneve Apollo drejt Hënës.

*1. Cilët ishin njerëzit e parë që zbritën në Hënë?*
Neil Armstrong, Edvin (Buzz) Aldrin, ndërsa Michael Collins qëndroi në orbitë rreth satelitit, në lartësinë 110 kilometra.
*2. Sa e lartë ishte raketa Saturn, e cila çoi astronautët në Hënë?*
Lartësia e saj ishte 110 metra (pak a shumë dy herë lartësia e Hotel Tiranës)
*3. Sa i fuqishëm ishte kompjuteri në bordin e modulit hënor?*
Jo më shumë se një celular i ditëve tona.
*4. Sa njerëz zbritën në Hënë gjatë misioneve Apollo?*
Gjithsej ishin 12 astronautët që zbritën aty, me misionet Apollo 11,12,14,15,16 dhe 17
*5. Cili qe njeriu i fundit që zbriti në Hënë?*
Ishte Juxhin Cernan, komandanti i Apollo 17
*6. Cilat ishin fjalët e para të Neil Armstrong kur zbriti në Hënë?*
"One small step for man. One giant leap for mankind"- Një hap i vogël për njeriun, një kërcim gjigand për njerëzimin.
*7. Çfarë ndodhi me Apollo 13?*
Gjatë përzierjes së karburantit me oksigjenin, në njërin prej serbatorëve, kapsula e udhëtimit shpërtheu.
*8. A u thanë fjalë në gjuhë të tjera, përveç anglishtes, në Hënë?*
Charls Djuk i Apollo 16, gjatë një shëtitjeje hënore, tha në italisht Mamma mia
*9. Në çfarë shpejtësie mund të ecte roveri (makina) hënor?*
Shpejtësia maksimale ishte 20km/orë. Në fakt nuk eci më shpejt se 13 km/orë.
*10. Cili qe misioni i parë drejt Hënës?*
Ishte misioni Apollo 8, me Frank Borman, Uilliam Anders dhe Xhejms Louell në bord.
*11. Sa konsumonte faza e parë e raketës Saturn pas nisjes?*
Motorat e Saturn digjnin gjatë dy minutave pak më shumë se 2 milion litra karburant.
*12. Pse në fotot e marra në Hënë nuk shihen yjet?*
Në pjesën më të madhe kjo shpjegohet me mënyrën sesi janë vendosur kamerat fotografike.*
13. Çdo të ndodhte nëse moduli hënor nuk do shkëputej nga Hëna?*
Astronautët do të vdisnin për shkak të mbarimit të oksigjenit
*14. A është e vërtetë se presidenti Nikson kishte të shkruar edhe një fjalim tjetër, ku parashikohej dështimi i misionit?*
Po. Ky tekst ka qenë për shumë vite nën sekret shtetëror, por sot ai njihet. Fjalimi niste me fjalët fati e deshi që njerëzit që shkuan për të zbuluar Hënën, të mbeten atje dhe të prehen në paqe....
*15. A pati misione drejt Hënës, për të vëzhguar satelitë të tjerë të tjerë që ishin lëshuar aty nga njerëzit?*
Po, Apollo 12 vizitoi Surveyor 3, i cili kishte zbritur në Hënë në vitin 1967.
*16. Nga Hëna u soll ndonjë organizëm i gjallë në Tokë?*
Po, megjithëse nuk ishte me origjinë hënore, por tokësore. Astronautët e Apollo 12 gjetën bakterie të tipit Streptokokus mitis në mbeturinat e Surveyor 3, që kishin mbijetuar të gjalla për dy vjet në sipërfaqen e Hënës.
*17. A pati probleme gjatë fazave të zbritjes së misionit Apollo 11?*
Po, një kompjuter u bllokua për shkak mbingarkese. Kjo e detyroi Armstrongun që të merrte modulin në komandë manuale.
*18. A e humbën ndonjëherë orientimin astronautët gjatë shëtitjeve në Hënë?*
Po. Kjo ndodhi me Apollo 14, por me ndihmën e bazës së Hjuston astronautëve ju shpjegua në pak minuta pozicioni i tyre dhe ai i anijes.
*19. A pati probleme gjatë zbritjes në oqean të moduleve?*
Po, me Apollo 15 pati probleme, pasi njëra prej tre parashutave nuk u hap.
*20. Cili ishte misioni që pati numrin më të madh të incidenteve?*
Apollo 16 pati fillimisht probleme me stadin e tretë të raketës, më pas me thyerjen e njërit prej monitorëve të kamerave që astronautët kishin me vete në Hënë dhe më në fund disa bllokime të kompjuterave në bord.
*21. A iu bindën gjithnjë urdhërave të Hjuston astronautët?*
Po, me përjashtim të Apollo 7, kur refuzuan të vishin kostumet e izolimit gjatë zbritjes në oqean.
*22. A është e vërtetë se astronautët e Apollo 11 panë një objekt të paidentifikuar gjatë zbritjes në Hënë?*
Po, por ka shumë mundësi të kenë parë stadin e tretë të raketës Saturn.
*23. Sa kilogram tokë hënore sollën me vete astronautët e Apollo 11?*
Gjithsej ishin 21.5 kilogram gurë dhe shkëmbinj hënorë.
*24. Sa kilogram gurë sollën astronautët e Apollo 17?*
Gjithsej ishin 110.52 kg.
*25. Cilat ishin fjalët e fundit historike të thëna në Hënë?*
Këtu njeriu kompletoi eksplorimin e Hënës në dhjetor 1972. Ky shpirt paqeje i gjithë njerëzimit me të cilin erdhëm këtu, u pasqyroftë në jetët tona të përditshme.
*26. Sa shëtitje në Hënë bënë astronautët?*
Ata të Apollo 11 bënë një të vetme, ata të Apollo 12 dhe 14 bënë dy, kurse pas Apollo 15 shëtitjet u bënë tre për çdo mision.
*27. A janë të gjithë ende gjallë astronautët e misioneve Apollo?*
Jo, tetë prej tyre kanë vdekur për shkaqe natyrore ose incidente rrugore.
*28. Kush e projektoi raketën Saturn 5?*
Verner Fon Braun, shpikësi i famshëm i raketave të Hitlerit, i cili kaloi nga Gjermania në SHBA pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore.
*29. Sa i gjerë ishte stadi i tretë i raketës Saturn 5, i cili mbante sasinë kryesore të karburantit?*
Ai kishte një diametër prej dhjetë metrash dhe një perimetër 42 metra. Ishte cilindri më i madh prej alumini i ndërtuar ndonjëherë prej njeriut.
*30. A përdorej më tej ndonjë pjesë e Saturnit 5?*
Asgjë prej raketës nuk përdorej më. Prej trupit gjigand të saj mbetej vetëm kapsuli më të cilin zbrisnin astronautët, i cili ishte 3.23 m i lartë dhe që peshonte 5.9 ton.
*31. Në cilën orë zbriti moduli hënor i Apollo 11?*
Në 22.17 të 20 korrikut 1969, ora shqiptare.*
32. Në cilën orë Armstrongu preku sipërfaqen e Hënës?*
Në 4.56 të mëngjesit, me orën shqiptare.
*33. A është e vërtetë se në periudhën mes zbritjes së modulit dhe daljes së astronautëve në sipërfaqen e Hënës, ata ishin të detyruar të flinin?*
Po, është e vërtetë, por ata kërkuan që ta anullonin këtë fazë të udhëtimit dhe kjo iu lejua qendra e kontrollit në Hjuston.
*34. Sa shkallë zbritën astronautët nga maja e modulit deri në sipërfaqen e Hënës?*
Gjithsej ishin 9 shkallë që i ndanin nga trualli hënor.*
35. Sa peshonte çanta e shpinës e kostumeve hënore?*
Pesha e saj ishte 38 kg.
*36. Për sa kohë astronautët kishin oksigjen për të shëtitur në Hënë?*
Bombola kryesore kishte ajër për 4 orë, ajo rezervë për 30 minuta.
*37. Si rruheshin astronautët gjatë udhëtimit?*
Ata përdornin krem rroje të zakonshëm dhe një brisk, tehu i të cilit pastrohej një shami të lagur pas çdo rroje.
*38. Sa vjeç ishte Armstrong kur zbriti në Hënë?*
Ai ishte 39 vjeç.
*39. Sa njerëz përdoreshin për një mision zbritjeje në Hënë?*
Ishin tre. Dy zbrisnin në Hënë, njëri prej tyre rrinte në orbitë rreth saj.
*40. Për sa kohë qëndronte në anën e errët të Hënës astronauti që rrinte në pritje?*
Kjo kohë ishte rreth gjysëm ore, gjatë së cilës ai ishte njeriu më i vetmuar në Univers, pasi nuk lidhej dot me Tokën.
*41. Cilat ishin fjalët e para mbi Hënë, pas fikjes së motorrit të modulit Hënor?*
Hujston, këtu Baza e Qetësisë. Shqiponja zbriti.
*42. Si ecnin njerëzit në Hënë?*
Në mënyra të ndryshme, ose thjesht duke ecur, ose duke kërcyer si kangurët.
*43. Cila ishte temperatura në Hënë?*
Ajo ndryshonte nga 120 gradë në mesditën e Hënës, në minus 170 gradë gjatë natës. Astronautët e Apollo 11 gjetën megjithatë një temperaturë mes 5 gradëve dhe minus 100 gradëve.
*44. Si drejtohej makina hënore?*
Me anë të një timoni, me të cilin komandoheshin edhe marshet për të ecur para, pas apo për të marrë kthesën.
*45. Sa larg mund të ecej me këto mjete?*
Makinat hënore kishin 78 kilometra autonomi me shpejtësi maksimale.
*46. A mund të çpoheshin rrotat e tyre?*
Jo pasi ishin ndërtuar me pllaka titaniumi dhe me fije çeliku.
*47. A kishin targa mjetet hënore?*
Po, makina e Apollo 15 kishte targën Hënë, LRV 001, 1971
*48. Sa zgjasnin shëtitjet hënore?*
Rreth dy orë e gjysëm për Apollo 11, deri në 7 orë e 36 minuta për Apollo 17.
*49. Përse kanë shërbyer misionet Apollo?*
Nga aspekti shkencor shërbyen për të njohur më mirë satelitin tonë të vetëm dhe për të ndërtuar historinë e tij.
*50. Sa e madhe ishte një makinë hënore?*
Ishte e gjatë 3.1 metra, e gjerë 1.8 metra dhe peshonte 209 kg.
*51. Sa kilometra përshkuan së bashku makinat hënore?*
Për arsye sigurie astronautët nuk duhet të largoheshin më shumë se 9.5 kilometra nga moduli. Në tërësi këto mjete kanë përshkuar 65 kilometra në sipërfaqen e Hënës.
*52. Cilat ishin dimensionet e anijes Apollo që transportonte tre astronautët gjatë udhëtimit në Hënë?*
Anija ishte e lartë 3.2 metra, kishte një diametër 3.9 metra dhe peshonte 5900 kg.
*53. Cila ishte përbërja e kostumit hënor?*
Ai kishte shumë shtresa, duke filluar me: një shtresë najlon, një shtresë neopren dhe një tjetër sërish me najlon. Kjo mbulohej nga pesë shtresa mylar i aluminizuar dhe katër të tjera me dakron. Në fund kishte dhe dy shtresa kapton dhe dy të tjera me teflon.
*54. Ku u ul Apollo 12?*
Ulja u bë në Oqeanin e stuhive, 183 metra larg Surveyor 3 dhe solli në Tokë 34,35 kg shkëmbinj hënorë.
*55. Ku u ul Apollo 14?*
Në kraterin Fra Mauro dhe solli pas 42,28 kg gurë hënorë.
*56. Ku u ul Apollo 15?*
Në afërsi të Maleve Hadley dhe solli në shtëpi 77 kg material hënor.
*57. Ku u ul Apollo 16?*
Në afërsi të rajonit që quhet Lartësitë Descartes dhe solli në Tokë 95,71 kg gurë.
*58. Ku u ul Apollo 17?*
Pranë rajonit të quajtur Taurus.*
59. A pati shkencëtarë në përbërjen e misioneve Apollo?*
Po, në bordin e Apollo 17 ndodhej Herri Shmit, gjeolog, i zgjedhur në fakt për Apollo 18 por i spostuar për shkak se pas Apollo 17 i gjithë programi u braktis.
*60. Përveç flamurit amerikan, a u ngrit ndonjë flamur tjetër në Hënë?*
Po, komandanti i Apollo 17 vendosi një flamur të Çekosllovakisë, për nder të paraardhësve të tij që vinin nga ai vend.
*61. Përveç Apollo 13 a pati mision tjetër hënor me probleme?*
Po, misioni i Apollo 16 pati probleme. Gjatë verifikimit të orbitës hënore, kompjuteri i bordit tregoi një anomali në motorin e kthimit. Në fillim u mendua anullimi i zbritjes në Hënë, por më pas problemi u konsiderua si kalimtar dhe misioni nuk u ndërpre.
*62. Cili nga astronautët arriti shpejtësinë maksimale me makinat hënore?*
Astronautët e Apollo 16 ecën mbi Hënë me shpejtësinë 18 kilometra në orë, rekord që ka hyrë në librin e rekordeve.
*63. A pati skandale rreth misioneve hënore?*
Ndodhi një i tillë, kur në bordin e Apollo 15 u zbulua se ishin marrë nga astronautët 398 pulla që kishin të stampuar misionin hënor dhe që iu shitën një filatelisti gjerman. Astronautët u dënuan me gjobë nga NASA.
*64. Cili mori me vete topa golfi në Hënë?*
Ishte astronauti i Apollo 14 Alen Shepard i cili mori me vete gjashtë të tillë. Ai e goditi njërin prej tyre disa milje larg, siç deklaroi me vonë. Por në fakt u provua se topi i golfit i goditur prej tij kishte shkuar vetëm 370 metra larg nga pika e goditjes.
*65. A u çuan farëra bimësh në Hënë?*
Stuart Rossa i Apollo 14 mori me vete disa qindra fara bimësh të ndryshme, të cilat i ktheu sërish në Tokë dhe i shpërndau në formë suveniresh. Shumë prej tyre tashmë janë rritur dhe quhen në gjuhën e përditshme Pemët e Hënës.
*66. Çfarë shkruhej në pllakën që lanë në Hënë astronautët e Apollo 11?*
Këtu, njerëz nga planeti Tokë vunë për herë të parë këmbën në Hënë. Korrik 1969, (pas Krishtit). Erdhëm në paqe për të gjithë njerëzimin.
*67. A është e vërtetë se nuk ka foto të Neil Armstrong në Hënë?*
Jo, nuk është e vërtetë. Përkundër asaj që thuhet zakonisht, ka mjaft foto të tij, edhe pse nuk janë të bukura si ato që Armstrong i bëri kolegut të tij Aldrin.
*68. Çfarë bënë astronautët e Apollo 11 menjëherë pas kthimit në Tokë?*
Ata u vunë në karantinë për tre javë për tu siguruar që nuk ishin infektuar nga forma jete aliene.
*69. Kishte farmaci në bordin e misioneve Apollo?*
Po, ajo përmbante ilaçe kundër dhimbjes, solucion për sytë, për hundët, kremëra për lëkurën, kapsula kundër vjelljes, kapsula kundër diarresë dhe antibiotikë.
*70. A patën pasoja mbi shëndetin e astronautëve udhëtimet në Hënë?*
Nuk ka prova për këtë. I vetmi element i dukshëm ishte humbja e peshës që arrinte deri në 3-4 kg. Në një rast, komandanti i Apollo 13 Lovell humbi gati 6 kilogramë gjatë udhëtimit.*
71. Çfarë eksperimentesh u zhvilluan gjatë misioneve Apollo?*
Ao ishin të shumta: studim i gurëve hënorë, studim i karakteristikave të truallit në Hënë, vrojtim i erës diellore dhe analizë e rrezeve kozmike etj etj.
*72. A u godit nga rrufeja raketa e Apollo 12 gjatë lëshimit?*
Po, e vërtetë. Kjo ndodhi 36.5 sekonda pas shkëputjes nga baza e saj.
*73. A vijoi karantina për astronautët pas kthimit të misioneve të tjera Apollo?*
Vetëm ekuipazhet e Apollo 11, 12 dhe 14 kaluan në karantinë. Pas kësaj u arrit në përfundimin se mbi Hënë nuk kishte asnjë formë jete që mund të prekte disi jetën tokësore dhe shëndetin e njerëzve.
*74. Sa zgjaste udhëtimi në Hënë?*
Në tërësi, përfshirë vajtjen dhe ardhjen, bëhej fjalë për dhjetë ditë udhëtim.
*75. A pati astronaute gra?*
Jo, sepse grupet e para të astronautëve që u përzgjodhën, nuk kishin gra mes tyre.
*76. Çfarë hanin astronautët?*
Për herë të parë misionet Apollo futën ushqime të ngrohtë për astronautët. Më parë nuk përdoreshin të tilla. Armstrong dhe Aldrin hëngrën në Hënë hot dog, peshk në konservë, biskota dhe pinë kafe të nxehtë.
*77. Si ia bënin astronautët që të shkonin në banjë?*
Për të urinuar kishin një lloj tubi të hollë që e merrte lëngun dhe e nxirrte në hapësirë. Pjesa tjetër e jashtëqitjes kryhej me disa qese plastike që vendoseshin në fundin e shpinës.
*78. Si laheshin astronautët?*
Përdornin sfungjerë të ngopur me ujë.
*79. Çfarë kanë provuar ata duke parë Tokën nga largësia?*
Frank Borman i Apollo 8 ka shkruar:Të shohësh Tokën siç është në të vërtetë, të vogël dhe blu tek noton në një heshtje të përjetshme, do të thotë të na shohësh ne, njerëzit, si shokë të pandarë të të njëjtit udhëtim....
*80. Përse pas Apollo 8 që i ra rreth Hënës, për disa kohë nuk u dërguan më njerëz drejt saj?*
Sepse Apollo 9 shërbeu për të eksperimentuar në orbitën e Tokës, kapjen e modulit hënor me anijen Apollo, ndërsa gjatë Apollo 10 u eksperimentuan motorrat e modulit hënor.*
81. Ishin të martuar njerëzit e parë që shkuan në Hënë?*
Po, të tre ata ishin të martuar.
*82. Çfarë tipi ishte Neil Armstrong?*
Miqtë e tij e konsideronin një njeri të rezervuar që shihte vetëm punën dhe familjen. I pëlqente muzika, argëtohej me peshkimin dhe me varkat me vela.
*83. Me sa karburant u ul në Hënë Apollo 11?*
Sipas përllogaritjeve në momentin e zbritjes, kishte karburant edhe për 15 sekonda. Kalkulimet e mëvonshme treguan se karburanti dilte edhe për 30 sekonda. Megjithatë, kjo kohë ishte mjaft e rrezikshme dhe anija për pak sa nuk e humbi limitin e fundit të karburantit për të zbritur.
*84. Si u krye hyrja e anijes Apollo dhe e modulit hënor në orbitën e Hënës?*
Kjo u krye përmes ndezjes së motorrit të Apollo, i cili bëri që të ulej shpejtësia e rrotullimit rreth Hënës.
*85. Si e quajtën Hënën astronautët që shkelën aty?*
Aldrin i Apollo 11 dha përcaktimin më të bukur: Një shkretëtim i mrekullueshëm
*86. Si u dukej sipërfaqja e Hënës astronautëve?*
E mbuluar me pluhur të hollë, deklaroi pas kthimit Armstrong. Ngrihej shumë lehtë me majën e këpucës. Pluhuri hënor ndodhet kudo në shtresa të holla dhe ngjan si pluhur qymyri.
*87. Ku zbritën pasi u kthyen në Tokë njerëzit e Apollo 11?*
Në fakt ata zbritën në oqeanin Paqësor, 1500 kilometra në perëndim të Havait, ku i priste aeroplanmbajtësja Hornet.
*88. Çfarë kursi ndiqte Apollo 11 ndërsa astronautët zbritën në Hënë?*
Ajo qëndronte rreth Hënës, në lartësinë 110 kilometra.
*89. A i shihte Collins, astronauti që qëndroi në orbitë, shokët e tij që zbritën në Hënë?*
Jo, edhe pse ai e provoi shumë herë ti dallonte ata me anë të një teleskopi në bordin e Apollos.
*90. Nëse moduli hënor nuk do ta arrinte anijen-nënë, deri ku mund të zbriste kjo e fundit që ti merrte?*
Ishte llogaritur që Apollo 11 mund të zbriste deri në lartësinë 15 kilometra për të marrë modulin hënor, por vetëm në rastin e një emergjence ekstreme.
*91. Si mundëm ti marrim këtu në Tokë imazhet direkte të zbritjes në Hënë?*
Kur Armstrong hapi derën e modulit për të zbritur në sipërfaqen e Hënës, ai tërhoqi një levë të posaçme, e cila aktivizoi një kamera të instaluar jashtë anijes.
*92. A është e vërtetë se astronautët panë në Hënë disa drita të çuditshme?*
Jo, absolutisht jo. Armstrong nuk dëshiroi kurrë të flasë për këtë, kurse Aldrin e mohoi gjithnjë këtë legjendë urbane.
*93. A është e vërtetë se disa astronautë që zbritën në Hënë kanë deklaruar se NASA e di të vërtetën për UFOT?*
Vetëm Edgar Michell thotë se NASA e di të vërtetën e jashtë-tokësorëve, por e ka thënë në titull personal dhe vetë NASA ka mohuar gjithçka.
*94. Si mund të provojmë sot se vërtetë njerëzit kanë qenë në Hënë?*
E thjeshtë. Mjafton të drejtojmë një lazer në vendet ku ata janë ulur dhe paisjet e instaluara atje, të cilat ende funksiojnë, e kthejnë menjëherë mbrapsht sinjalin. Ato përdoren edhe sot për të matur distancën Tokë-Hënë.
*95. A është e vërtetë se edhe Bashkimi Sovjetik mundi të çoi një anije në Hënë paralelisht me Apollo 11?*
E vërtetë. Ai dërgoi atje sondën Luna 5, e cila u përplas mbi sipërfaqen e Hënës në 21 korrik 1969. Ka hipoteza që një defekt pengoi uljen e butë mbi Hënë që ishte planifikuar.
*96. Çfarë emrash iu vunë anijeve Apollo që shkuan në Hënë?*
Apollo 11 u quajt Shqiponja, Apollo 12 u quajt Intrepid, Apollo 13 u quajt Aquarius, Apollo 14 Antares, Apollo 15 Falcon, Apollo 16 Orion, Apollo 17 Challenger.
*97. Po epitetet që iu vunë anijeve pas kthimit, cilat ishin?*
Apollo 11 u mbiquajt Columbia, Apollo 12 Yankee Clipper, Apollo 13 Odissey, Apollo 14 Kitty Hawk, Apollo 15 Endeavor, Apollo 16 Casper, Apollo 17 America.
*98. Si zbërthehet sigla LEM?*
Lunar Excursion Module, e përkthyer Moduli për Ekskursionin Hënor.
*99. Deri në çfarë thellësie gërmohej për të marrë kampionet hënore?*
Me anë të një çpuesi me diametër 2 centimetër astronomët arritën të shkojnë deri në 70 centimetër thellësi.
*100. Kur do të kthehemi në Hënë?*
Sipas planeve të NASA-s kjo do të ndodhë brenda vitit 2020. në atë moment do të ngrihet një bazë e përhershme mbi satelitin e Tokës.
*
Shkruan : Revista Mapo*

----------


## Ter-minator

Per sa i perket valevitjes se flamurit meqe jeni kapur kaq duhet te dini qe nuk ka ndonje ligj qe te ndaloje valevitjen e flamurit ne mungese te ajrit,mjafton ta lekundesh pak (sic bejne astronautet) dhe ai fillon valevitet dhe biles vazhdon te valevitet me shume se cdo te ndodhte ne toke ne nje ambjent ku nuk fryn ere sepse ne toke eshte dhe ajri qe pengon.Prandaj mos u kapni kaq pas ketyre banaliteteve sic eshte dhe mungesa e yjeve qe eshte thjesht per pasoje te zvogelimit te objektivit te aparatit fotografik per te ulur ndricimin e terrenit te shndritshem te Henes.Te njejten gje mund ta veresh dhe ne toke kur ben fotografi ku nqs do te fotografosh yjet  nuk duhet te futesh ne objektiv dhe objekte te shdritshme dhe nqs e ben yjet zhduken menjehere si pasoje e mbivenosjes se ndricimeve.Pastaj thuhet se mungon krateri i formuar nga ulja e anijes mirepo kush tha qe zbritja e ketij objekti (qe ka mase/6) duhet te formoje krater?eshte si te thuash qe helikopteri kur ulet ne rere formon krater.Keto dhe pyetje te tjera jane te sqaruara mire gjithandej,kerkoni.

----------


## Jack Watson

Darius, ia vlen ta shikoj këtë dokumentarin "Dark Side of the Moon"? 




Ka një "hoax documentary" aty ne titull ndaj po pyes.

f l m

----------


## Darius

Jack nuk do shpenzoja asnje sekonde me pamjen e ketij dokumentari. Ne te kunderten do mundohesha te shpenzoja cdo kohe te lire qe kam per te mesuar tamam ketu: http://www.scribd.com/doc/36392975/H...y-of-NASA-2007  Nese di anglisht atehere merre dhe lexo informacionin qe duhet lexuar.

----------

